# NFC tag for Car Mode



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all!

I've seen it mentioned in a couple of different places but I'm still not 100% certain about this.

It's my understanding that the App in market called NFC Task Launcher can be used to "write" to an NFC tag which can be stuck to my generic Car Mount. This would allow it to "trigger" car mode when I put the phone in the car mount. (really miss this since my Droid X was automatic)

I'm using my old Droid X mount (modified slightly). It works well. I just have to plug the power up manually now, of course.

I know there were issues with pre-formatted tags that were required until Google sent out some future update to correct an issue there.

Do the 4.0.3 ROMS (I'm using GummyNex) have this "fix" for writing to any NFC tags? I saw on the APP comments in the market a person that had a Galaxy Nexus left a comment that the 4.0.3 ROMs were good to go in this area.

Anyone have some experience or further knowledge on this topic?

Thanks!


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've seen it mentioned in a couple of different places but I'm still not 100% certain about this.
> 
> ...


I was using a Droid 1 before and I really loved the card dock automatically recognizing the phone too.

What I did was just add a condition to Settings Profile (app in the market), the condition triggers when I plug in the headphone jack. This automatically launches Car Home Ultra for me.

This may not be ideal if you use headphones outside of the car, but this has worked perfectly for me as when I get into the car I fire it in the dock and plug in power and headphones jack to the car audio.

I am hoping when the 3 Pin dock becomes available that when it connects to that dock It will trigger something in the phone like the old motorola dock did.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Shamelessly bumping my own thread...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've seen it mentioned in a couple of different places but I'm still not 100% certain about this.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought some from tagstand pre formated w/ tagstand manager and was able to reprogram them with my GNex using NFC task launcher.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Were is a good place to buy NFC tags?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Were is a good place to buy NFC tags?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I bought the nfc starter kit from tagstand.com


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I bought the nfc starter kit from tagstand.com


Have you gotten it and do they work?


----------



## iankellogg (Dec 2, 2011)

I used the NFC task launcher to do a Car Home profile but it is kind of buggy. Sometimes when I hit a bump in the road it relaunches the home launcher.


----------



## krohnjw (Sep 8, 2011)

iankellogg said:


> I used the NFC task launcher to do a Car Home profile but it is kind of buggy. Sometimes when I hit a bump in the road it relaunches the home launcher.


Essentially profiles work by checking the last read tag (the profile contains two saved tags). If it doesn't find the first as the last read tag it launches the first, if it finds the first it launches the second.

If it's relaunching accidentally you can try to set the timeout in the preferences (during which it will ignore this tag if it sees it again). Otherwise there's not a lot that can be done reliably given that Android doesn't dispatch any event when the tag is lost.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

Works flawless for me. I have the tags all over the place. If you see a tiny Android disk on a the wall of a restaurant, tag it and it'll check you in.

I am coming up with as many ideas as possible for these awesome little tags.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

